# Dom, Jdom, Sax



## TheCreeper202 (4. Apr 2012)

sorry wenns schon nen thread gibt aber ich hab das mit xml schon 100x versucht und 0x geschafft weil ich nicht weiß wie man sowas auslesen kann:
[xml]<?xml encoding="UTF-8"?>
<webeditor>
  <webserver>
    <port>22222</port>
    <context>/mail</context>
    <server>C:\Mail</server>
    <index>index.html</index>
  </webserver>
  <webserver>
    <port>44622</port>
    <context>/help</context>
    <server>C:\Mail\help</server>
    <index>index.html</index>
  </webserver>
</webeditor>[/xml]
Und wie soll man das schreiben???


----------



## Marcinek (4. Apr 2012)

Du hast die Stichworte doch schon oben genannt. Nimm ein domparser und gib bei Google jsvs Dom parsdr tutorial ein..


----------



## ARadauer (4. Apr 2012)

Zeig mal was du schon hast


----------



## TheCreeper202 (4. Apr 2012)

nix ich check das nicht wie man dann z.b. den port aus dem port-tag in die variable port schreibt


----------



## Marcinek (4. Apr 2012)

Tja dann bist d dafür einfach zu jung. Nicht jeder kann mit 15 anfangen eigene scriptsprachen und Webserver zu programmieren .

Was ist eigentlich deine Intention? Willst du Java lernen oder ein minecraft Server erweitern???


----------



## TheCreeper202 (4. Apr 2012)

ich bin 12 und hab das hier gefunden:

```
DucumentBuilderFactory bf = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
DocumentBuilder b = null;
Document d = null;
try {
    b = bf.newDocumentBuilder();
    d = b.parse(new FileInputStream("WebEditor.xml"));
} catch (ParserConfigurationException | SAXException | IOException e) {
    e.printStackTrace();
}
Element root = d.getDocumentElement();
NodeList nodes = root.getChildNodes();
Node node = null;
for(int i = 0; i < nodes.getLengh(); i++)
    node = nodes.item(i);
if (node instanceof Element) {
    Element child = (Element) node;
    String port = child.getAttribute("port");
}
```


----------



## Marcinek (4. Apr 2012)

Ja schon mal ein Anfang. Momentan wird das nicht zu deiner XML passen, aber hier hast du alles, was du brauchst.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Apr 2012)

getLengh ...> getLength
müsste dir aber der compiler sagen, verwendest du keine ide?

in deiner ?xml definition fehlt die version 
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>[/XML]


und port ist kein attribut... ein xml attribut ist sowas
[XML]<tag key="value">inhalt</tag>[/XML]
also hier ky


----------



## TheCreeper202 (18. Apr 2012)

doch netbeans aber irgendwie ist das fehlerüberprüfen weggegangen


----------

